# Hope Vision 1 - Winter will soon be with us



## The Eighth Man (20 Jul 2010)

Can anybody tell me if the Hope Vision 1 lights are suitable for a winter commute down unlit roads


----------



## summerdays (20 Jul 2010)

Let me be the first (but not the last) to say yes


----------



## marinyork (20 Jul 2010)

Yes.


----------



## The Eighth Man (20 Jul 2010)

Good it looks like I can get one for around £67.00 seems a good price if it will do the job, there is nothing like riding along at 20 mph guessing were the next bend and pot hole is.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2010)

Yes twice - because I have two. Foolproof kit. (That's why I have it)


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2010)

Shut up...... it's summer............

Yes, so good I have 2................ £67 is good, get 2......... or one and a backup if the battery goes flat.

Oh and use hybrid rechargeable AA's and a smart charger............


----------



## marinyork (20 Jul 2010)

Just be careful of the mounts. Broke my second one last week. Other than that a great light.


----------



## HJ (20 Jul 2010)

Winter is a good four months away  then again this is when the bargains are to be had


----------



## gaz (20 Jul 2010)

No it's a useless light!






























Ok i lied it's fantastic.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2010)

It is a great light. As others have said, it just cuts out dead when the batteries reach a certain level. It is a good idea to do an experiment with the rechargeables that you choose in your kitchen , rather than on the bike. Hope's burn-time figures might be a little optimistic. One thing that you must be aware of is that , with LEDs, you will not get double the burn-time if you double the battery capacity ( eg the 2000 mAh figure stamped on the battery). Google will tell you why far better than I can explain.

Fabulous front light. 


Edit: You will actually get more than double. Oh go on! Take a lesson in physics from Google......


----------



## marinyork (21 Jul 2010)

It's worth pointing out that you can buy spare battery chambers for £4 and change them over very quickly if they do run out. Personally I found Hope's estimates very accurate for burn time.


----------



## CharlieB (21 Jul 2010)

Question on these lights - I have three bikes all used at various times for commuting with wildly differing handlebars in terms of gauge and space available. Given that in London the need for two lights both front and rear is wise, by the time you have a computer fitted, there's not a lot of room left on the bars.
Other lights I either already possess or are looking at don't seem to fit all.
Does the Hope Vision 1 have fairly versatile mountings that will get round this problem?

£67 is the best price I've heard for this - where was that?


----------



## Panter (21 Jul 2010)

The Eighth Man said:


> Can anybody tell me if the Hope Vision 1 lights are suitable for a winter commute down unlit roads



As all the above, they're very good.
If you're on completely unlit roads, I'd recommend two though, especially if you're doing any decent speed.
It also gets around the problem of them just switching off once the batteries die (they don't dim, they just switch off) as you'd be extremely unlucky to loose both at the same time!


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2010)

I swap between my road bike with the common 'oversize' bar diameter, and my old MTB with normal bars pretty quickly when needed.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Yes twice - because I have two. Foolproof kit. (That's why I have it)




That's sorted then, I'm sticking next to you on FNRttC.


----------



## Panter (21 Jul 2010)

CharlieB said:


> Question on these lights - I have three bikes all used at various times for commuting with wildly differing handlebars in terms of gauge and space available. Given that in London the need for two lights both front and rear is wise, by the time you have a computer fitted, there's not a lot of room left on the bars.
> Other lights I either already possess or are looking at don't seem to fit all.
> Does the Hope Vision 1 have fairly versatile mountings that will get round this problem?
> 
> £67 is the best price I've heard for this - where was that?



It's just a simple clamp, but it's quick release and fairly small.
I run two, plus a computer and it's a little cramped but perfectly workable.
I did buy one of these extension thingys to free up some room but I've never actually needed it. I'm sure I would with the satmap mounted on the stem as well!


----------



## Panter (21 Jul 2010)

marinyork said:


> It's worth pointing out that you can buy spare battery chambers for £4 and change them over very quickly if they do run out. Personally I found Hope's estimates very accurate for burn time.



That is extremely worthwhile IME. It can be a bit of a faff swapping the batteries out, especially when you're hands are cold.
I carry a spare cradle so that changing the batteries becomes very quick and easy.


----------



## benb (21 Jul 2010)

I just bought this. Should I get a Hope as well, or see how I get on with the CatEye?


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jul 2010)

benb said:


> I just bought this. Should I get a Hope as well, or see how I get on with the CatEye?



There's no comparison - that Cateye is dimmer than a dim thing by comparison with the Hope.


----------



## benb (21 Jul 2010)

BentMikey said:


> There's no comparison - that Cateye is dimmer than a dim thing by comparison with the Hope.



Damn, now I have to spend more money! Oh well.


----------



## benb (21 Jul 2010)

So if the Vision 1 is a great light, is the Vision 2 even better, and the Vision 4 better still?


----------



## Davidc (21 Jul 2010)

I have one of those (front) Cateye EL530s. Having met the Hope Vision 1 the Cateye will be replaced by the Hope when it wears out. If it was my main lighting the change would be sooner.


----------



## magnatom (21 Jul 2010)

Check out my comparison of the Hope 1 and the B&M Ixon IQ. Both very good lights and due to the differences in beam shape they compliment each other well. This would be my recommendation for a two light system (it's what I have!)


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> That's sorted then, I'm sticking next to you on FNRttC.



Hope 1s are positively dull in comparison to some who roll through the night..you'll be surprised Martin!


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Hope 1s are positively dull in comparison to some who roll through the night..you'll be surprised Martin!




Well I've got a cateye EL135 so everyone will be looking like daylight to me!!!


----------



## Brahan (21 Jul 2010)

Check out this company: http://www.exposurelights.com/

I bought the Diablo for the following reasons: It's light enough to be helmet mounted, has no cables to get in the way, has 700 lumes (1hr) in top setting but has 10 hours in low setting where it still kicks out enough beam for night riding (without lamp posts), it looks cool and comes with a 'free' 2 year warranty. I highly recommend them.

They're a bit more pricey than a lot of others on the market but you have a few months to save.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2010)

Hope 2 and 4 are better (brighter lights) but you are now into custom battery packs. 

All depends upon what you want, for me it was the convenience of AA batteries, once they die, they can be binned and replaced cheaply, although still on my Panasonic Infiniums I bought over 12 months ago. And if you run out of juice, it's no big deal carrying a few extra AA's....


----------



## benb (21 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> Hope 2 and 4 are better (brighter lights) but you are now into custom battery packs.
> 
> All depends upon what you want, for me it was the convenience of AA batteries, once they die, they can be binned and replaced cheaply, although still on my Panasonic Infiniums I bought over 12 months ago. And if you run out of juice, it's no big deal carrying a few extra AA's....



Good points. The Hope 2 and 4 look very good though, but if the 1 is adequate I think I'll go for that.


----------



## Panter (21 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> Hope 2 and 4 are better (brighter lights) but you are now into custom battery packs.
> 
> All depends upon what you want, for me it was the convenience of AA batteries, once they die, they can be binned and replaced cheaply, although still on my Panasonic Infiniums I bought over 12 months ago. And if you run out of juice, it's no big deal carrying a few extra AA's....




+1

I may well get a Hope 2 for off-roading (I've been using the two Hope 1's so far for that so far) but for commuting, I don't like rechageable battery packs, I'd far rather have the convenience of using AA's.
If you do go for rechargeable AA's, go for decent ones. The Sanyo eneloops are very good but I'm very much liking their own branded alternatives too. (EDIT: Sorry, meant to say the 7 day shops branded alternatives. Highly recommended supplier BTW)
The thing with those batteries is that they don't lose their charge like a conventional rechargeable does. They also have a high power rating and can cope with the drain from the hopes (also excellent for digital cam's, satnav's etc)


----------



## beancounter (21 Jul 2010)

I have Hope Vision 2. It's excellent - when it works.

Twice it's failed on me (refused to turn on), twice it went back to Hope. First time they said they couldn't find anything wrong with it (thanks a lot), second time they changed the battery pack (somewhat reluctantly, I thought).

Hope are generally held to be very reliable so I guess it's just my usual stinky luck to get the duffer.

Very good light though.

bc


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2010)

It's not too late for another 'yes' is it?


----------



## StuAff (21 Jul 2010)

And yet another yes....fantastic bit of kit.


----------



## clarion (21 Jul 2010)

Yes, the Vision One is a wonderful bit of kit. Well designed & built. Some people have problems with the mount, but all I've had is the rubber spacers falling out. It's very quick to get on & off, though (and I wouldn't want to leave it on the bike when parked).

Biggest problem I've had is short runtime. My commute is about an hour either way, and last Winter I had to change batteries a couple of times en route. Boring.


----------



## marinyork (21 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> Well I've got a cateye EL135 so everyone will be looking like daylight to me!!!



You might want to upgrade at some point in the future. I used to use the El130, or two of them, it's little sister and they are all right as emergency lights.


----------



## Panter (21 Jul 2010)

clarion said:


> Yes, the Vision One is a wonderful bit of kit. Well designed & built. Some people have problems with the mount, but all I've had is the rubber spacers falling out. It's very quick to get on & off, though (and I wouldn't want to leave it on the bike when parked).
> 
> Biggest problem I've had is short runtime. My commute is about an hour either way, and last Winter I had to change batteries a couple of times en route. Boring.



Have a look at the batteries in my post further back.
I get well over an Hour on mine, even at full power, and commuting, I get at least two journeys out of a set (over 4 Hours total.)


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2010)

A Hope 1 on setting #2 will last a good +8 hours with good rechargeables. It's the setting I use for the FNRttC's. I switch up to setting #3 with the dark lanes. For normal commuting on lit roads, setting #1 is more then enough.


----------



## HJ (21 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Check out my comparison of the Hope 1 and the B&M Ixon IQ. Both very good lights and due to the differences in beam shape they compliment each other well. This would be my recommendation for a two light system (it's what I have!)



Nurse, can you take magnatom back to the secure ward, he has been playing with lights the hospital corridors again...


----------



## magnatom (21 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Nurse, can you take magnatom back to the secure ward, he has been playing with lights the hospital corridors again...



Things get a little bit more sleazy when I 'bring on the red light'....


----------



## Jezston (21 Jul 2010)

Yes but we still haven't been told where that price came from!


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Things get a little bit more sleazy when I 'bring on the red light'....



You want a real red light, not those toys!!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeVOp7_V6QE


----------



## clarion (21 Jul 2010)

Panter said:


> Have a look at the batteries in my post further back.
> I get well over an Hour on mine, even at full power, and commuting, I get at least two journeys out of a set (over 4 Hours total.)



My problem really happens as the temperature drops - particularly in snow - so it's more likely an issue with the batteries (though I do use a selection of good ones).


----------



## bauldbairn (21 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Nurse, can you take magnatom back to the secure ward, he has been playing with lights the hospital corridors again...





I've often wondered what his work colleagues think when the corridor lights go out in MT's department - followed by a commentary and various flashing lights???


----------



## marinyork (21 Jul 2010)

clarion said:


> My problem really happens as the temperature drops - particularly in snow - so it's more likely an issue with the batteries (though I do use a selection of good ones).



I used to have dimming issues with batteries in sub-zero and just above zero temperatures in the winter. Only ever happened on uniross batteries.


----------



## magnatom (21 Jul 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> I've often wondered what his work colleagues think when the corridor lights go out in MT's department - followed by a commentary and various flashing lights???



Ahh, but that is the beauty of being the only person in first thing on a Sunday morning! 

(In our wee bit of the department, that is. The hospital itself has lots of people in all the time of course! )


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2010)

It's not hard to find

Hope Vision 1 @ £66.98



Jezston said:


> Yes but we still haven't been told where that price came from!


----------



## marinyork (21 Jul 2010)

Just don't break the mount, they cost a lot to replace!


----------



## jig-sore (21 Jul 2010)

hope vision 1 is a fantastic light for the price, but use the right type of batteries.

personally im happy with just the one light.

here's a video i made to show how the clamp works and there are some pics of the light settings at the end...

click


----------



## downfader (21 Jul 2010)

Just bought a Hope 1 today weirdly. Been after one for ages. No major reason other than bikegear lust. I already have an Exposure Race which is fantastic. Good battery life on the Exposure


----------



## Tinuts (22 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> It's not hard to find
> 
> Hope Vision 1 @ £66.98



Yes, I bought my Vision 4 from this lot. They billed my credit card immediately and then informed me the lights were out of stock (which involved a delay of several weeks before I got the unit) so do check first!

Regarding the Vision 4, it's a great light but I did have to send it back as the switch started behaving oddly. Hope replaced it immediately. It's my experience of Hope that they *do* provide great customer service - something worth considering.


----------



## CharlieB (22 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> It's not hard to find
> 
> Hope Vision 1 @ £66.98



Thank you, Ian. Not come across that site before. 1 Hope Vision 1 sold.


----------



## Origamist (22 Jul 2010)

I'd get this, cheaper and more powerful, but without the ease of AA batteries: 

http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/olight/olight-m20-warrior-r5-led.html


----------



## BSRU (22 Jul 2010)

Origamist said:


> I'd get this, cheaper and more powerful, but without the ease of AA batteries:
> 
> http://www.flashahol...ior-r5-led.html



Or a MagicShine MJ808 or MJ816, which come with a rechargeable battery.
http://www.magicshineuk.co.uk/front...808-900-lumens.php?item=1&category=1&p=1&so=0


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2010)

Panter said:


> If you do go for rechargeable AA's, go for decent ones... I'm very much liking their own branded alternatives too. (EDIT: Sorry, meant to say the 7 day shops branded alternatives. Highly recommended supplier BTW)
> The thing with those batteries is that they don't lose their charge like a conventional rechargeable does. They also have a high power rating and can cope with the drain from the hopes (also excellent for digital cam's, satnav's etc)



Good link ta - been looking for a recommended battery + charger. Keen prices too!


----------



## Panter (22 Jul 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good link ta - been looking for a recommended battery + charger. Keen prices too!



No problem, they are very good prices.
I haven't had their chargers for long enough to comment on them, and all they've done is charged batteries for cameras and the sat nav, but no problems so far.
That's reminded me actually, must order some more myself!


----------



## bauldbairn (22 Jul 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good link ta - been looking for a recommended battery + charger. Keen prices too!






Panter said:


> No problem, they are very good prices.



Good link cheers!

Doesn't the Hope Vision 1 take at least 2850 mAh batteries?

I've been looking at the Hope 1 for a while but with the MagicShine forcing the price of some of the other lights down - I can't help considering this;	http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41025

The Hope comes in at £76 on CRC with batteries +£15 and charger +£10/£15 it makes it approx £105 and the NukeProof is now £110. Anyone got any views on the NukeProof "Reactor" which looks like a very nice light too?


----------



## Cubist (22 Jul 2010)

I have a couple of these:
http://www.lumilite.co.uk/

very similar to magicshines, and from a british seller. Suffered charger/battery life issues at first, but the guy sorted them pretty quickly. 900 lumens is an outrageous claim imho, but they are f-bright and the proper batteries last about two hours.


----------



## Panter (22 Jul 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> Good link cheers!
> 
> Doesn't the Hope Vision 1 take at least 2850 mAh batteries?
> 
> ...



Sorry, I can't help with your second query but the Hope is certainly Ok on the 2100maH batteries. I used to run them on theVapex 2900 maH which are amazingly long-lasting but it's a pain having to keep the charge topped up when they're not in use. I prefer the convenience of the eneloop/7 day shop branded ones despite the slight decrease in battery life.
It's still more than good enough though, certainly a couple of Hours at least on full power and for commuting, you don't need (or probably want) full power anyway.
What the Hopes really don't like are those little cheapy things, 1200maH or so that are only intended for remote controle etc, they don't last very long at all! 

EDIT: Also, to add, if you get the Hope 1 for ~£67.00 as per Ianruk's link, you can get a charger for <£10.00 and two packs of 2100maH batteries for < £8.00 from 7 Day Shop so you can set yourself up with the light, charger and two sets of battereis for ~ £85.00. Bargain!


----------



## BSRU (22 Jul 2010)

Cubist said:


> I have a couple of these:
> http://www.lumilite.co.uk/
> 
> very similar to magicshines, and from a british seller. Suffered charger/battery life issues at first, but the guy sorted them pretty quickly. 900 lumens is an outrageous claim imho, but they are f-bright and the proper batteries last about two hours.



Magicshine have a UK sales operation as well.
It looks like the same light, even the description is the same.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2010)

On batteries, I'd recommend hybrids on all AAA or AA powered lights, especially in summer - i.e. long 'no use time charge hold'.. Never had any run issues with the Hope 1 lights, and if you run a 'rotating battery' system with Hope 1's you'll be fine - I run 2 x Hope 1's with 3 sets of batteries, charge and swap over once a week - twice if conditions have been bad and I need to run any more over the second setting.

You all need to think is what best suits your commute best - i.e. quick on/off, batteries/ chargers etc - they don't all fit one person. We all have a different opinion/requirements... One main point is don't buy the overpriced low power 'main manufacturer' stuff...........


----------



## bauldbairn (23 Jul 2010)

Panter said:


> Sorry, I can't help with your second query but the Hope is certainly Ok on the 2100maH batteries. I used to run them on theVapex 2900 maH which are amazingly long-lasting but it's a pain having to keep the charge topped up when they're not in use. I prefer the convenience of the eneloop/7 day shop branded ones despite the slight decrease in battery life.
> It's still more than good enough though, certainly a couple of Hours at least on full power and for commuting, you don't need (or probably want) full power anyway.
> What the Hopes really don't like are those little cheapy things, 1200maH or so that are only intended for remote controle etc, they don't last very long at all!
> 
> EDIT: Also, to add, if you get the Hope 1 for ~£67.00 as per Ianruk's link, you can get a charger for <£10.00 and two packs of 2100maH batteries for < £8.00 from 7 Day Shop so you can set yourself up with the light, charger and two sets of battereis for ~ £85.00. Bargain!



Thanks for the reply - I do like the Hope 1 but I'm not familiar with the use of rechargeable batteries so had to ask.


----------



## rusky (23 Jul 2010)

Hopefully my Hope Vision 1 will be waiting for me when I get in tonight ready for tonights FNRttC.

Got mine from tredz, has been 2 weeks as they were out of stock but they didn't charge my card.


----------



## Davidc (23 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> On batteries, I'd recommend hybrids on all AAA or AA powered lights, especially in summer - i.e. long 'no use time charge hold'.. Never had any run issues with the Hope 1 lights, and if you run a 'rotating battery' system with Hope 1's you'll be fine - I run 2 x Hope 1's with 3 sets of batteries, charge and swap over once a week - twice if conditions have been bad and I need to run any more over the second setting.
> 
> You all need to think is what best suits your commute best - i.e. quick on/off, batteries/ chargers etc - they don't all fit one person. We all have a different opinion/requirements... One main point is don't buy the overpriced low power 'main manufacturer' stuff...........



That principle is a good one.

I've worked on the basis of changing batteries over weekly in winter for years. I have one set in the lights and a spare set in the tool bag in a plastic box. Each Friday evening the in use set go in the charger, the spares in the box go in the lights and the set which were in the charger go in the plastic box. Over a 2 week period the self-discharge is irrelevant. Very occasionally the set of batteries in the box get put in, but really it might be more sensible to replace those with alkaline ones and just use 2 sets in rotation.

In summer I'm not as fastidious with the charging, and the newer rechargeables with less self-discharge are useful.

Sensible use of rechargeable batteries saves quite a bit of money in a short time, and rechargeables last a long time if treated well. I'm just beginning to throw out (as they fail) a batch of 12 AAAs I bought in 2005 which have been running lights and alarms ever since, and they've replaced several hundred alkaline batteries. I've bought a set of the hybrio low discharge ones (recommended by other CCers) to replace them.


----------



## HJ (23 Jul 2010)

Anyone tried the Airbike P7 Everlight? Looks like a bright light, well it clams to be 700 Lumen with a 3 hour run time on full beam...


----------



## bauldbairn (23 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Anyone tried the Airbike P7 Everlight? Looks like a bright light, well it clams to be 700 Lumen with a 3 hour run time on full beam...



No but it looks like a worthy contender too!!!! B)


----------



## Davidc (26 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Anyone tried the Airbike P7 Everlight? Looks like a bright light, well it clams to be 700 Lumen with a 3 hour run time on full beam...



Trouble is - it can't run on batteries that can be bought anywhere, whereas the Hope Vision 1 does.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2010)

Davidc said:


> Trouble is - it can't run on batteries that can be bought anywhere, whereas the Hope Vision 1 does.




Ah well................

We all have different needs.................that's life................... The Magic Shines, and rears look brill, but won't work for some..............


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2010)

PS to lighten up this thread............

I get comments from colleagues when coming to the office........................ "What are they........"

Their opinions are like some mad air horns, rocket launchers, ..............some mad attachment, no-one thinks they are lights........................... 

I say don't look into the beam........................................ they do...........................................


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2010)

PS I took my Hope 1's on Cub camp in May, just in case things went wrong............................. ..ahem....
Well let's say the cub tents were pitched in the dark......... via my Hope 1's............... then the Hope 1's were lights in the tents as the kids got their beds sorted out, them the Hope 1's went on max and lighted up the camp field.......................................

So not just bike lights.................................


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jul 2010)

Judging by the number of experienced night-riders (amongst whom I am not numbered) using Hope Vision One's on last Friday's FNRttC, that light seems to get some kind of "seal of approval". As others have said, try to get AAs with *at least* 2000mAh capacity. A great light.


----------



## martint235 (27 Jul 2010)

slowmotion said:


> Judging by the number of experienced night-riders (amongst whom I am not numbered) using Hope Vision One's on last Friday's FNRttC, that light seems to get some kind of "seal of approval". As others have said, try to get AAs with *at least* 2000mAh capacity. A great light.




I've just bought one of these after completing last Friday's FNRttC on a commuter front light. Let's just say some lanes at around 2am were "interesting"!!!

I'm guessing that it doesn't matter which charger I use, I've just ordered some 2100mAh batteries.


----------



## Panter (27 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> PS I took my Hope 1's on Cub camp in May, just in case things went wrong............................. ..ahem....
> Well let's say the cub tents were pitched in the dark......... via my Hope 1's............... then the Hope 1's were lights in the tents as the kids got their beds sorted out, them the Hope 1's went on max and lighted up the camp field.......................................
> 
> So not just bike lights.................................



I always take a Hope 1 when we go camping


----------



## Davidc (27 Jul 2010)

If I can't cure a fault which appeared on my Cateye yesterday evening I'll be joining the Hope Vision 1 club. Don't want to spend the £67 at present though.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Jul 2010)

Torn between the Hope and the Ixon - the Ixon looks a lot friendlier to other traffic, although not sure about the light output for night riding.

I'd hoped to have a dynamo wheel built up by now, but it looks like that will be put off for another year (at least).

At the time of my commute, I'm already starting to have to use lights in the morning, and it peed down this morning. Really does feel like winter's on the way


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2010)

The Hope V1 is friendly to traffic if aimed correctly down at the road in front rather then car driver/eye level.


John the Monkey said:


> Torn between the Hope and the Ixon - the Ixon looks a lot friendlier to other traffic, although not sure about the light output for night riding.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2010)

Martin,
cancel that order.
There are more powerfull batteries you can get. 2700mAH.
These are what I have inc. Charger @ £14.99 inc P+P.

They last a good 8-10 hours on setting 2 (which is all you need for the FNRttC


martint235 said:


> I've just bought one of these after completing last Friday's FNRttC on a commuter front light. Let's just say some lanes at around 2am were "interesting"!!!
> 
> *I'm guessing that it doesn't matter which charger I use, I've just ordered some 2100mAh batteries.*


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2010)

Decent re-chargeables are a must with the Hopes,I have 2450's and get a good 8 hours+ on level 2 which is plenty for 90% of the rides I do.
Probably the best thing I have bought so far for the bike,if you can get 2 for perfect balance and symmetry





p.s. I use mine all year round(shift work) makes such a difference to have decent lights at 5am or 10pm.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> PS I took my Hope 1's on Cub camp in May, just in case things went wrong............................. ..ahem....
> Well let's say the cub tents were pitched in the dark......... via my Hope 1's............... then the Hope 1's were lights in the tents as the kids got their beds sorted out, them the Hope 1's went on max and lighted up the camp field.......................................
> 
> So not just bike lights.................................



Well I never, ants to the rescue whilst camping?


----------



## martint235 (27 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Martin,
> cancel that order.
> There are more powerfull batteries you can get. 2700mAH.
> These are what I have inc. Charger @ £14.99 inc P+P.
> ...



Cheers Ian. I'd had to query the order anyway as it didn't seem to have gone through correctly. Ordered some 2700mAh now. 

Out of interest how long do they stay charged for if they aren't in anything, ie charged up but just lying around?

Ta


----------



## Panter (27 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Martin,
> cancel that order.
> There are more powerfull batteries you can get. 2700mAH.
> These are what I have inc. Charger @ £14.99 inc P+P.
> ...



Are they the "smart" batteries though? the real benefit of the "ready to go" or "eneloops" is that you can charge them, sling them in your bike bag/drawer whatever and a Year later they're still virtually fully charged.
They don't have the outright capacity of something like the Vapex 2900, but are more useable, IMO anyway.


----------



## Origamist (27 Jul 2010)

In a couple of months there'll be a new range of more powerful lights coming out (with better emitters - R5s, SST-50setc) - the Hope 1 may drop in price, if you wait a while.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2010)

Ok got my new Hope 1. The next question is does anyone have any tips for getting those stupid little rubber handle bar mounts in or should I just forget about them???


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2010)

With a lot of fiddling Martin...


----------



## HJ (30 Jul 2010)

Davidc said:


> Trouble is - it can't run on batteries that can be bought anywhere, whereas the Hope Vision 1 does.



Is that really such a disadvantage? If thieve are unsure about the batteries they are unlikely to be able to sell it on, and therefore less likely to steal it in the first place...


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> With a lot of fiddling Martin...



Ian, you are my mentor, my guru and that's the best you have to offer........


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> Ok got my new Hope 1. The next question is does anyone have any tips for getting those stupid little rubber handle bar mounts in or should I just forget about them???



I found them a right faff to get in Martin,persevere,swear,and I'm sure you'll manage it(eventually)


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> Ok got my new Hope 1. The next question is does anyone have any tips for getting those stupid little rubber handle bar mounts in or should I just forget about them???




Yes, those little rubber inserts are a right pain. Your thumb and forefinger are probably worn right down to the bone having attempted to "worry" them into position.

My advice....

1) Do not be tempted to use a metal tool like a small screwdriver to force them into place. The tool just splits the rubber.

2) It helps if you warm up the inserts to make them more pliable. Stick them in an oven for 15 minutes at about 50 degrees C, and then try again.

3) My light is six months old, and gets removed at least four times daily (I don't leave a £70 light on the bike, even if nipping into a shop for five minutes ...that's London) After six months, the inserts disintegrate anyway, but it is still a good idea to have come kind of cushioning for the cam-clamping plastic, otherwise the mounting bracket will probably be stressed. Just get some thin neoprene foam self-adhesive tape and stick it to your bars, and that should do the same job as the rubber inserts that Hope supply.

Good luck.


----------



## martint235 (31 Jul 2010)

I gave up on the inserts, they just weren't going to go in. Tried everything:heating them up; putting grease on them the works. Anyway I've used a strip of the stretchy rubber I use to hold my race blades on, that seems to have done the trick.

If I'm knackered and late back from Ashford tomorrow, it may even get its first use.


----------



## Davidc (31 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Is that really such a disadvantage? If thieve are unsure about the batteries they are unlikely to be able to sell it on, and therefore less likely to steal it in the first place...



I wouldn't leave a removable light with a QR mount that expensive on the bike for the thieves to take! Dynamo lights of similar value stay on of necessity but thieves generally don't like them and they're bolted on and the bolts have their threads crushed.

I view using widely available AA batteries as a big advantage.


----------



## summerdays (1 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Is that really such a disadvantage? If thieve are unsure about the batteries they are unlikely to be able to sell it on, and therefore less likely to steal it in the first place...



Mr Summerdays used to think like that but thieves stole his battery pack for his Ay-ups last year - admittedly it was in a school holiday so was probably kids - but it was an expensive mistake to make by the time we had to add on postage from Australia.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Aug 2010)

BentMikey said:


> There's no comparison - that Cateye is dimmer than a dim thing by comparison with the Hope.


I disagree. The Cateye does me fine. If I was buying new then I might go for the Hope, but I'm not sure that they're worth the extra.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Aug 2010)

The cateye might do you fine, but you can't seriously suggest it's anything like as bright as a hope 1. Put the two together on the road, and I dare say you won't be able to notice if someone turns the cateye on or off as the hope will totally drown out the rather dim cateye.


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2010)

BentMikey said:


> The cateye might do you fine, but you can't seriously suggest it's anything like as bright as a hope 1. Put the two together on the road, and I dare say you won't be able to notice if someone turns the cateye on or off as the hope will totally drown out the rather dim cateye.



I went from a Cateye el320? to a Hope1 and the Hope on lowest setting is about the same as the Cateye on it's only setting.
You don't realise how good these lights are until you see them in action,probably the best addition to my cycling goodies


----------



## benb (2 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> Ok got my new Hope 1. The next question is does anyone have any tips for getting those stupid little rubber handle bar mounts in or should I just forget about them???



A bit of a pain. I put them onto the recess as straight as possible, then apply firm pressure, not too hard, and wiggle your thumb/finger gently to and fro.


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2010)

benb said:


> A bit of a pain. I put them onto the recess as straight as possible, then apply firm pressure, not too hard, and wiggle your thumb/finger gently to and fro.



Just remembered I did similar to you,put them in a little bit straight as possible then clamped the light to the bars and tightened it up,the pressure forced them in all the way-easy.


----------



## benb (2 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Just remembered I did similar to you,put them in a little bit straight as possible then clamped the light to the bars and tightened it up,the pressure forced them in all the way-easy.



Oh, that's very clever. Wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## Davidc (2 Aug 2010)

BentMikey said:


> The cateye might do you fine, but you can't seriously suggest it's anything like as bright as a hope 1. Put the two together on the road, and I dare say you won't be able to notice if someone turns the cateye on or off as the hope will totally drown out the rather dim cateye.



I have a Cateye EL530, and with a CYO 60 dynamo light running I can't tell if its on or off. If I'm riding with someone else alongside or behind me who has a Hope V1 I can only just tell if the CYO is working or not. The Hope is seriously bright. The only issue, as with the Cateye, that I've had pointed out by owners is that the spread isn't wide enough, 

The Cateye was a reasonable choice as a light with standard self contained batteries when I bought it but it has been overtaken. I'm sure the Hope V1 will be overtaken soon. For anyone not dripping with money it's important to remember that if a set of bike lights was OK last year it still will be this year, and they only need replacing when they go wrong.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Aug 2010)

Amusingly, I do remember having two Cateye EL500s on my bike and thinking: "Wow, I've got some light power now!!". They were fine, very usable, but really no comparison at all to modern lights. I've gone off cateye front lights a little because of their mounts often breaking, and because they seem a little overpriced and are so far behind the leading edge of LED technology.


----------



## Davidc (2 Aug 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Amusingly, I do remember having two Cateye EL500s on my bike and thinking: "Wow, I've got some light power now!!". They were fine, very usable, but really no comparison at all to modern lights. I've gone off cateye front lights a little because of their mounts often breaking, and because they seem a little overpriced and are so far behind the leading edge of LED technology.



Yes - agreed. I think it's a reflection on how fast the LED technology has moved. My Cateye light only dates from 2008 and as you say it was one of the bright ones then. I bought two of the better mounts last year which improved useability.

If Cateye want to stay in the lighting market they'll have to update their offering and compete on price again.


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Amusingly, I do remember having two Cateye EL500s on my bike and thinking: "Wow, I've got some light power now!!". They were fine, very usable, but really no comparison at all to modern lights. I've gone off cateye front lights a little because of their mounts often breaking, and because they seem a little overpriced and are so far behind the leading edge of LED technology.




Ha...had 2 x EL520's before getting my Hopes. They weren't bad, and I'd got them for £15 each in a sale (RRP was nearer £40).. perfectly OK for lit roads, and fine coupled with a 3w torch for some dark lanes, although I went for 2 x Hopes after getting knocked off - I'm probably a bit OTT with the lights now though.....  

But for £40-£50 that the plastic cateyes cost, they just don't cut the mustard with slightly more expensive Hope/magic shine/LED torches/Exposure bunch etc....too overpriced.


----------



## Norm (2 Aug 2010)

BentMikey said:


> The cateye might do you fine, but you can't seriously suggest it's anything like as bright as a hope 1. Put the two together on the road, and I dare say you won't be able to notice if someone turns the cateye on or off as the hope will totally drown out the rather dim cateye.


I can do that one for you (fixed camera exposure)...

Cateye HL-EL135




Cateye HL-EL135 and Exposure Joystick on low




Cateye HL-EL135 and Exposure Joystick on high




Cateye HL-EL135 and Exposure MaxxD on low
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v474/Norm_X1/Cycles/=CateyeHL-EL135ExposureMaxxlow.jpg



Cateye HL-EL135 and Exposure MaxxD on high


----------



## Smithy (4 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> Ok got my new Hope 1. The next question is does anyone have any tips for getting those stupid little rubber handle bar mounts in or should I just forget about them???




Just got my first Hope 1 yesterday. I found that using a little washing up liquid helped, I managed to get both tips in within a minute or two.

Must admit that the light is brighter than I first thought it would.

Of out shortly for my first light ride.


----------

